# Hopper - S308/Joey S292 Software Experiences/Bugs



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

And there is a corresponding update to the original Hopper.

So far, here is what I've seen that is new and improved.

1. External HD now shows thumbnails for the recordings on it.

2. Channel recall now can show a recent DVR playback as a choice.

3. PTAT can now be used at anytime. IOW, if you select to record on one of the big 4 at anytime, you can also record on the other 3 at the same time with just one tuner! So I guess we should call it 'Big 4 Broadcast Anytime', huh?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

update: Can also just add one channel to a favorite list.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New versions:


```
PID=08E1h	 04/02/13 23:10:19
 DownloadID:0YND
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 S308:'AAA1'-'AME1','S040'-'S307'
 S308:'1[A-F1-5]1[A-B0-1]','3[B-C]1[A-B0-1]'&'AAA1'-'AME1','S040'-'S308'
 New FW:'S308'&'S308'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'ND[ABEGJ].': 	{XiP913}  R0000000001-R4000000000

PID=08E2h	 04/02/13 23:10:20
 DownloadID:0XND
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 S292:'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1UZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S069','S244'-'S244','S304'-'S308'
 S292:'AX134_signed.tgz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S069','S244'-'S244','S304'-'S308'
 New FW:'S292'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].': 	{XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1...'&'ND[ABEGJ].': 	{XiP913}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Got it on both Hoppers w/Sling. The thing I care about most is the EHD icons! 'Bout time!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

everyone should get the version now ...


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

I think't the Hopper with Sling not hanging up the phone is fixed too. Haven't seen it the last three days now.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> update: Can also just add one channel to a favorite list.


Sorry, this is not correct. I still can not add one channel to a favorites list.

Ken


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

I am not sure if this was possible or not before S308 came out, but I have got a test in progress on one Hopper with Sling for the Anytime programs. Set one each timer for the four network channels, one OTA channel (non network), and two satellite channels for a total of seven channels to fire off at 07:00am CST. All seven channels are recording as I type. Really awesome. Learning something new all the time. Thanks to all. When I have a chance today I will run a test to see if the HDMI CEC is fixed.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

Hopper with Sling HDMI CEC still does not work for my Samsung TV. It worked fine when I was still on 722k.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Linking the Joey to another Hopper is taking MUCH longer.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

kstevens said:


> Sorry, this is not correct. I still can not add one channel to a favorites list.
> 
> Ken


Yeah, I had read in another forum that it was fixed. Later I tried it and it didn't work. Sorry I provided misinformation.

Still missing is at least an option to get lists vice thumbnails where lists make more sense.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah, I had read in another forum that it was fixed. Later I tried it and it didn't work. Sorry I provided misinformation.
> 
> Still missing is at least an option to get lists vice thumbnails where lists make more sense.


What does that mean that you can't add one channel to the favorite list? I just tried it and it works for me. I can add and delete channels with no problems.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

charlesrshell said:


> What does that mean that you can't add one channel to the favorite list? I just tried it and it works for me. I can add and delete channels with no problems.


you'll need to check it if it will stay next day after night reboot ...


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

P Smith said:


> you'll need to check it if it will stay next day after night reboot ...


OK, I will test it overnite and see how goes it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

charlesrshell said:


> What does that mean that you can't add one channel to the favorite list? I just tried it and it works for me. I can add and delete channels with no problems.


Usually you can't add just a single channel to the custom list and have it take. Or if it takes, it won't hold. Irritating as hell if you aren't expecting it.

If I edit my list, I'll add 3 channels and then delete 2 of them to keep the one I actually wanted. And that seems to work consistently.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> Usually you can't add just a single channel to the custom list and have it take. Or if it takes, it won't hold. Irritating as hell if you aren't expecting it.
> 
> If I edit my list, I'll add 3 channels and then delete 2 of them to keep the one I actually wanted. And that seems to work consistently.


Good lord, I can see that driving me crazy too. I have made a list up with five channels, mixture of of OTA, satellite locals, and a few satellite channels. Will test it for a couple of days.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

charlesrshell said:


> Good lord, I can see that driving me crazy too. I have made a list up with five channels, mixture of of OTA, satellite locals, and a few satellite channels. Will test it for a couple of days.


The Favorite list is working ok for me. Tested it last several days. Added a channel Saturday, another Sunday, and then deleted one on Monday. As of this morning the list is still correct.


----------

